# Blue Bug Boiler



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.bluebugboilers.com/howitworks.html

<shrug>


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats looks pretty convenient..


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Thats a pretty sweet rig for a do it yourself Mud Bug Cooker.......


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

that is pretty sweet. i wonder how much it is


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

berto said:


> that is pretty sweet. i wonder how much it is


That's the small, good for one sack at a time. $550 ready to cook.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

The first thing that would happen to me is the ice chest would fall back and the crawfish would be on the ground


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got off the phone and was told $650 and $950


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Dang I would love to have one of them.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

br549 said:


> Just got off the phone and was told $650 and $950


that's outrageous!....... (as-well-as ridiculous imo)


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Yea but I heard those prices are for the medium and the large ones. It's $550 for the small (32#) $650 for the medium (64# give or take) and $950 for the Large (90# or so)


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

guess it's reasonable for a commercial use during the 'season'......... or 'one-upmanship' iffin yore trying to out-do the Thibodeauxs' next door


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Part of the fun of cooking mudbugs is sitting around visiting while you boil 3 or four batches. Not much talking going on once they hit the table.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> while you boil 3 or four batches.


iffin ya didn't already know, quick tip on how to do several batches back-to-back in the same water:

rather'n let'em soak for several minutes to absorb the seasonings you can dump a double-handful of crushed ice into the water and it'll immediately infuse the the flavor into the meat............ and it really doesn't knock the temp back down too much to bring it back to a rolling boil quick for the next batch

iffin ya want, you can always toss a little more seasoning inbetween batches too

something else i do is use zatarain's powder crab boil (the 'sack-size' container along with a lot of other ingredients that i won't share here) and when i dump the crawfish i do it a 'layer' at-a-time........... i dump a layer, spray'em with lemon juice, and sprinkle more crab boil powder on top o'that layer and keep repeating

they'll steam themselve in your box, bucket, barrel, or whatever, and that makes for some great hand-to-mouth taste

i've never, ever, bot crawfish or been to anyone else's crawfish boil that've made any as-good-as mine........... not bragging, just WISHING i could find'em cooked for me somewhere so i don't have to fool with it myself

(just remember to buy extra powder for the after-boil sprinkle)


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

*"i've never, ever, bot crawfish or been to anyone else's crawfish boil that've made any as-good-as mine........." *

When's dinner? And could you give us an address?

:smile:


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill Fisher said:


> iffin ya didn't already know, quick tip on how to do several batches back-to-back in the same water:
> 
> rather'n let'em soak for several minutes to absorb the seasonings you can dump a double-handful of crushed ice into the water and it'll immediately infuse the the flavor into the meat............ and it really doesn't knock the temp back down too much to bring it back to a rolling boil quick for the next batch
> 
> ...


We throw them in styrofoam ice chests when they come out of the pot and sprinkle them with more seasoning as they're falling in. They keep steaming in the cooler. I do the ice thing too. Good info, thanks!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

br549 said:


> Just got off the phone and was told $650 and $950


I figured since it was made out of aluminum it was gonna be $$


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Bill Fisher said:


> *something else i do is use zatarain's powder crab boil (the 'sack-size' container along with a lot of other ingredients that i won't share here)* and when i dump the crawfish i do it a 'layer' at-a-time........... i dump a layer, spray'em with lemon juice, and sprinkle more crab boil powder on top o'that layer and keep repeating
> 
> they'll steam themselve in your box, bucket, barrel, or whatever, and that makes for some great hand-to-mouth taste
> 
> ...


Now....iffin you don't share them "other ingredients" how am I suppose to invite you over for mud bugs as good as yourn........hwell:


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Wow the other "Secret" ingredients.That just kills me everytime I hear that.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

railman said:


> Wow the other "Secret" ingredients.That just kills me everytime I hear that.


not so much 'secret' ingedients as they're ingredients to suit 'my' taste...... what i like in-the-way-of crawfish may not be what someone else thinks bugz oughta taste like ('tis why i wasn't gonna share)

i'm not a 'written recipe' person and i just eyeball the proportions of all the other additives........

but genericly i use,.... lotza salt, lemon, onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne pepper and some slap ya mama, tiger dust, or other cajun seasoning... (all of this coming up to nearly just-as-much-as the same amount of the sack-size jar o'crab boil)

of course a little oil (or sausage) to help'em peel a little easier and the hard-to-find item for y'all'll be a big bottle o'Cajun Chef' brand hot sauce......

it's made from select cayenne peppers and has a great taste without being too overpoweringly hot......... i think i do a pretty good job of enhancing the flavor o'crawfish without totally killing the flavor (or replacing it)......i wanna still be able to taste some o'that sweet meat that makes dem bugz so good

funny thing is that 'cajun chef' is cheaper than most everything else too...... great for wingz, brisket, and other stuff to that you wouldn't wanna put tabasco on

(the sqirtin'em w/lemon juice and after-cooked sprinklin' with more crab boil helps'em out allot too imo)


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

JavelinaRuss said:


> Yea but I heard those prices are for the medium and the large ones. It's $550 for the small (32#) $650 for the medium (64# give or take) and $950 for the Large (90# or so)


you are correct. They have a smaller one for 550. had to call back and check.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Similar to one some of my cajun buddies had made, just on a smaller scale. Has 2 side by side baskets.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> not so much 'secret' ingredients as they're ingredients to suit 'my' taste...... what i like in-the-way-of crawfish may not be what someone else thinks bugz oughta taste like ('tis why i wasn't gonna share)
> 
> i'm not a 'written recipe' person and i just eyeball the proportions of all the other additives........
> 
> ...


Everyone has different taste and to be a good cook one has to be able to eyeball the ingredients.The way you cook looks like you do as I do.The heck with a recipe.Sounds good to me.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

br549 said:


> you are correct. They have a smaller one for 550. had to call back and check.


witch one cooks a sack? guess thats the 650 one?


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

That is sweet!! I need to find a welder friend!!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*LOL*



railman said:


> The first thing that would happen to me is the ice chest would fall back and the crawfish would be on the ground


THATS EXACTLY WHAT I SAID WHEN I SAW IT..lol


----------

